# Big Thanks To Supporters and Donors!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, as promised, here's the announcement containing the secret surprise for all our donors and and supporters. It's been really inspiring to see how many people I've had to +rep over the last week or so, and shocking to see how much some of them gave to help keep us running.

I've spent a lot of time handing out rep, and and medals, and I think I've gotten everyone...but if you donated or subscribed and haven't gotten your rep, please by all means PM me so I can give it. 

The medals for the larger donations have all gone out, except for two people who used email addresses not connected to Heresy Accounts when they gave through paypal. I've e-mailed them and should hear back soon.

To anyone who gave but didn't get a medal, I can only offer my profound thanks and sincere apologies. We got so many donations, some of them surprisingly generous that we just couldn't give everyone the Tithe of the Faithful.

But...by way of thanks I had Syph (god, I love that guy) whip up a special treat.

Anyoone who is a Supporter (the blue names and custom title folks) has permission to stick this lovely sig bar in their signature line, in addition to our normal limit on images (though the sig may still get cut off if it's too large)










And any Supporter who *also* made a donation, no matter what the size, gets to have this one instead









The extra skulls reflect your extra level of awesomeosity...also they also fill in the fact that 'donor' is a shorter word than 'subscriber' but mainly it's the awesomeosity!

So enjoy your kudos, loyal Heretics, it's well earned!

PS: There will be a donation button in the Paid Subscriptions section of your user CP (as soon as Jez gets around to adding it), so that even after the drive is over, anyone who still wishes to donate can do so. Anyone who is both a donor and subscriber can have the donor bar, and anyone who makes a donation that we see as being generous above and beyond he call will be considered for the Tithe.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

That's great now...How do you add it?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just right click the desired image and select 'copy image location', then paste it between tags

Go to User CP, Edit Signature should be one of the options on the left. Then just paste one of these [img] codes in where you want it in there, save it and you're good to go.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I really like these ideas.... looks good too..... Heresy has some great little bonuses eh?


----------

